# What kind of Elong? (Black Mask or not?)



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm adding some pictures of my elong! Is he black mask or not!

Thanks...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks to be, see the black line coming from behind the eye?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Only one pic on there do i see it have a black mask so it might be maby not. BTW that tank is way to small for him and you shouldnt hold him in ur hand like that.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

First the tank you have the P in in the first pic is way to small what you doing trying to put an Elong in a 10gal tank. And the pics are of different elongs one has red eyes the others do not. I think that the first 2 pics are not and the last couple pics you cant tell . The 3rd pic looks like the elong is going to die because of no food and the water is green. I'm not sure you know what your doing.


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Elong was in my big tank! About 540 liters! But i have also a 14 cm spilo! I seperated tank but they have stressed! I will coat seperator with a nontransparent material for they not see the each other!

I have seen that the colour of the eye of elong is varying from yellow to red! It is about stress!


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Are not there any other idea about kind of this elong!?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

There is only one option... it is a Serrasalmus elongatus... whatever you call it from there is up to you, but it is an elong and that is all, there is no category for it to be a black mask or any of that, its just an elong.


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for your answers! These are the just taken photos my elong!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

happy to see u finally got a serra! Whered u get it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

black mask at a young age still tho


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Frank are u there? Please help me! Is it black mask or not?


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Trigga said:


> happy to see u finally got a serra! Whered u get it


My friend taked it from Holland! I bought from him!

Happy so too for your answers!


----------

